# Flash Battery Pack



## bace (May 14, 2014)

So I'm finding that my rechargeable batteries are causing me to lose some great moments from changing to often. Any advice on getting a battery pack that's affordable, lightweight and just lasts longer than the average 4x AA battery?

Also, can the flash have 4xAA batteries in it and still use external power? So you'd last even longer theoretically if you had 4xAA + Battery Pack?


----------



## Braineack (May 14, 2014)

I probably recycle my flash unit over 150 times, on high power, before the batteries run out and have to be charged again.

Derrel just posted a nice little battery pack that converts it from 4 batteries to 8, iirc.


----------



## KmH (May 14, 2014)

For what flash unit? Not all of them can be used with an external battery pack.


----------



## Big Mike (May 14, 2014)

I've used (but don't own) these Quantum Instruments Turbo 3 Rechargeable Battery T3 B&H Photo and these http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=quantum+instruments+turbo+sc&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ta
they work great but are expensive.


----------



## davisphotos (May 15, 2014)

I've used the Quantum packs, but find them to be unwieldy, and I get tangled in the cable, because I'm a klutz. I think Nikon has a battery that goes on the side of the SB-910 and gives it some more juice, and Canon has a relatively slim pack.


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 15, 2014)

If you're using Canon you can pick up a cheap Pixel or Yongnuo version of the Canon pack and it'll work just fine.  I've been using the Yongnuo version that I picked up from Lon at FlashZebra with no issues.   8 rechargeable batteries in the pack and 4 in the flash (you still have to put the 4 batteries in the flash regardless).


----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2014)

bace said:


> So I'm finding that my rechargeable batteries are causing me to lose some great moments from changing to often. Any advice on getting a battery pack that's affordable, lightweight and just lasts longer than the average 4x AA battery?
> 
> Also, can the flash have 4xAA batteries in it and still use external power? So you'd last even longer theoretically if you had 4xAA + Battery Pack?



My old Quantum Turbo NEEDED the flash to have batteries in it, and then the Turbo cord plugged into an outlet on the flash...worked GREAT for a few years, then the Turbo's internal lead acid cell died.

OTOH, my Quantum Battery One is STILL working on its original lead acid battery cell--and it's like 27 years old now!!! It uses a plug-in module that goes into the flash's battery receptacle, which necessitates cutting the battery compartment door to allow the cord to slide out...so NO batteries are actually used inside the flash with the QB-One.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Vivitar 285HV FLASH and Quantum Battery One from the mid-1980's--BOTH still 100% FUNCTIONAL!

I've read some decent reports from some of the Made in CHina, e-Bay sold 8-pack battery units that take eight AA cells, and plug into what Vivitar used to call the "high-voltage DC port" on some flashes. SOME flashes have this "high-voltage" port, that accomodates butt-kicking, like 320 volt (?) DC current for fast charging.


----------



## Overread (May 15, 2014)

Like Scatterbrained I've been using a Pixel battery pack. Works great with my 580EX2 and my Canon Twinflash - 4 batteries in the flash control the flashes menu power; whilst 8 batteries in the pack split into two sets of 4 recharge the flash. You can even take out 4 batteries and have just one set in the battery pack if you want. 

Combined with Eneloop batteries its a great setup and not too expensive. Granted the Quantum battery packs can be longer lasting, but they are generally also larger and heavier. Depends what you really need, your flash and your budget.


----------



## table1349 (May 15, 2014)

[





> QUOTE=bace;3231301]So I'm finding that my rechargeable batteries are causing me to lose some great moments from changing
> to often. Any advice on getting a battery pack that's affordable, lightweight and just lasts longer than the average 4x AA battery?


Depends on what you consider cost effective.  Quantum Packs are expensive but when used and maintained they last for a very long time.  When you break the costs down over years they don't seem all that expensive. 

There are lesser packs with power converters in them that so the same thing either via a dedicated rechargeable battery or with your own AA rechargeable batteries.  Some are better than others and prices vary.  




> Also, can the flash have 4xAA batteries in it and still use external power? So you'd last even longer theoretically if you had 4xAA + Battery Pack?


Usually it is required for the unit to have the 4 AA batteries inserted. This provides the power for the display and control functions where as the external pack provides the power to recharge the capacitor at a much quicker rate.


----------



## manaheim (May 15, 2014)

I have a Quantum pack of some sort. Works great. I get about 1000 flashes out of it in TTL mode... about 700 in manual. Have to keep batteries in my flash but they are only there to drive the electronics, and they pretty much never die.  This is with a Nikkor SB800. Very very happy I got this thing and I use it a fair bit even now that I don't do weddings. It's just way better on recharge and such.  Though you do have to be careful because you can heat the flash up pretty good if you pop away.


----------

